# 2001 Dakota Alarm triggers while Driving



## WarriorMP (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, Hope someone can help here.
I have a 01 Dakota 4x4 4.7lltr with about 137k miles on it. Just recently, I've been having issues where the Alarm will trigger while driving. First there's a "chime" followed by the dome light illuminating. Next the "Security" light will illuminate. After that the High Beams will begin to "tick" flashing. All controls on the Steering wheel become in/op. (i.e. radio) as do the electric door locks. All the while the Alarm Module is chiming. The problem is intermittent as it doesn't happen ALL the time. I've tried disconnecting the module connectors (this is ok for day time driving as when disconnected there's no head lights at all) I've also tried disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes to "reset" the module but neither seem to be an effective repair.
Incidently my parents own a 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the same problem but according to my dad it self corrected. (He's a Chrysler man from Way back
retired from Chrysler after 40yrs of service in Engine Development).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like there might be a wire that found its way to ground itself down occasionally. Head lights/parking lights are normally a 18 ga. white fused wire coming from the brain.


----------



## WarriorMP (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. By "Brain" are you refering to ECM under hood or Alarm module behind the kick panel driver side. I ask as there are 3 plugs into the module and unplugging the larger one kills the lights (exterior) the other 2 smaller ones kill interior lights ie. dome etc. By unplugging it also deactivates pwr door locks. Also, when the alarm trips while driving, the headlights remain on even though the switch is off. Running lights are also inop at that time. I also noticed that on occasion, the RIGHT headlamp will go out (not a bulb issue). So, there must be some wiring issue somewhere.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like it, I was refering to the alarm module.


----------

